# Canning ring storage



## fetch33 (Jan 15, 2010)

I have way too many rings. I have tried threading them on bent hangers, but that is far from ideal. Any ideas on ring storage?


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I have several methods. One is I use those giant plastic barrels that pretzels and cheese puffs come in. I have one that is about a two gallon size. It holds a LOT of rings. Another is a gallon size freezer bag. I keep that one in the canner, along with the funnel, lifter and magnetic flat picker-upper.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I prefer vertical storage, personally. 

Cut a circle of cardboard just bigger than your rings, you can put a coat of paint on it to make it look better if you want. Poke a hole in the center. Thread a several-feet-long piece of thick ribbon through that hole and tie a knot in the end. Pull the cardboard down to the knot. Tie the other end of the ribbon to an S-hook. Drop lids on the ribbon, hang the S hook from a bar in the pantry, hook in the pantry ceiling, closet, basement, etc.


----------



## Paquebot (May 10, 2002)

One way of storing them is to put them back on empty jars. That helps to protect the rims from any nicks. Also, no real reason to keep more than a 5-gallon pail of them like I do. Go through them now and then and toss the rustiest ones.

Martin


----------



## Phoebesmum (Jan 4, 2009)

I just take lengths of yarn, twine, thin rope and tie a knot to make a big circle. Then I fold it in half, string the rings onto it and slip the ends over a hook on my wall behind my laundry room door.


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Another "stringer" here.

I tie one end of the string to a ring, the other to a hook to hang the string by. Just drop rings down from the hook end and they rest on the tied ring.


----------



## Solarmom (Jun 17, 2010)

I put them back on the empty jars too! then no recounting or repurchase except for the lids! plus, no extra storage area to use up


----------



## Delrio (Mar 11, 2007)

I put all my extras on a wire and hang them horizontally from the rafters in the basement.


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

If ya got rusty ring soak them in some citric acid for a few hours. Walla no rust. Coat them with some PAM or mineral oil and put away


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I have mine in one of those cloth-sided, wire framed baskets.


----------



## mommathea (May 27, 2009)

I have a string that I tied paper clips to the ends, then I string one size of rings and thread the paper clips together and hang on a nail in the storage room.

I have 2 going of course. for large mouth and regular.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I place mine back on the empty jars; however, I turn them upside down to do this. Why? Because my grandmother did! ROFL


----------



## shar (May 3, 2006)

I have 2 5 gallon buckets one for wide mouth and one for reg. lids.


----------



## tlag1986 (Jul 3, 2010)

I currently keep all of mine in a reusable tote I got somewhere. It is rather simple, but I can hang it from a nail in my pantry and keep it out of the way if needed. I have to search in them to make sure I have what style ring I need for canning that day.


----------



## Gladrags (Jul 13, 2010)

Mine are in an old plastic bag that says "Graceland" on it; the bag gets stuffed in the canner with all the other canning supplies.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

I have 3 stacking "bins" in the basemen. They kinda look like dish drainers, but they stack. Lots of people use them for toy storage in play rooms. 

In the bottom bin I put my rings. In the middle bin, I put my lids. In the top bin I keep my funnels, jar lifters, jelly bag - alll my misc canning supplies.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Gladrags said:


> Mine are in an old plastic bag that says "Graceland" on it; the bag gets stuffed in the canner with all the other canning supplies.


Similar storage here! I have 3 plastic grocery sacks - one with regular rings, one with wide mouth, and one with rubber seals. I put three big nails into a rafter in the basement and hung the bags off them!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Why do you have so many bands. You only need enough to do however many batches you can do in one day. And a few for when you open a jar then relid it for putting in the fridge. I keep one gallon size zip lock for each size of bands.


----------



## PixieLou (May 1, 2010)

7thswan said:


> Why do you have so many bands. You only need enough to do however many batches you can do in one day. And a few for when you open a jar then relid it for putting in the fridge. I keep one gallon size zip lock for each size of bands.


Lots of reasons. . .
I often give away jars. I'm never sure if I'll get my jar back, nevermind my ring back.

I occasionally have to throw away a ring due to rust.

And I guess I'm just cheap - I have a couple hundred jars. Granted it will take me a long time to run out of rings. But I can't fathom the thought of throwing away rings - if at some time in the future it would mea that I would have to buy rings!


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Thought I would try TNHermit's idea about Citric Acid. But, being cheap, I bought 5 pkgs of KoolAid. Did a great job. Also, I got a coupon, if I bought another 20 pkgs, I could get a 5 lb bag of sugar free. Yea!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I store mine in paper lunch bags.


----------

